# Has anyone heard of the conception kit???



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had heard of the conception kit or has used it or knows of people that have used it. I know its an american thing and its now been brought over here. i have included the website below for more info to see if it rings any bells xxx
http://www.conceptionkit.co.uk/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't used it, or heard of it before.


But I had a nosey of what is in the kit, and it uses a conception cap, think I have heard of these called moon cups, to keep the sperm up near ur cervix.


The sperm friendly lube- you can buy pre seed online, or conceive plus from boots.


Ovulation predictors, pg tests etc.


I would have a nosey on line for these moon cups/ caps and see what they are selling for. 


My own little kit consists of a clearblue fertility monitor (ebay £40) concieve plus (boots £15) vits wellman/wellwoman conception vits £20.


Going to look for these moon cups  xxi


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

just googled mooncup sperm, and I have read an instead cup (I think) is for keeping the sperm in the right place  xx


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help hun


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a mooncup but it's used for periods, inatead of tampons. I havr to admit that i have tried using it for the method you mention. not convinced tho. Now wondering if the mooncup is the cause of my period pains!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

littlemiss- I have read several stories of people using the cups but I have also read its only good if done straight away and use it for 30mins n if lay down, which guess is just lie proping ur bum up on a pillow.  I don't think it will work for me where we have MF issues. xx


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm with you. Not at all convinces by moon cup!


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

a lot of women use softcups... http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0000533CC/ref=oh_o02_s00_i01_details

apparently the company that makes them is currently filing to have them recognised as a fertility aid.

Dunno... I'll give anything a go!

Also... that conception kit sounds like a lot of money for stuff you can get together at a much lower cost.



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey 
i've been looking on sme fertility website for concieve plus and seen these named as instead cups... not sure how i feel about them but hey us girls give anything ago, would save dh shaking me by the ankles afterwards .. lol.. xxx


----------

